# How Long To Let Weed Simmer?



## cmcd5528 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, I just prepared some cannabis oil out of some pretty dank bud. Before you say I should've smoked it, I made oil because I will be going to a concert that is indoors so it would be easier to eat a brownie. I put around .5 grams or more in a skillet and simmered it for around 30 min. Making sure not to let it get too hot. My plan was to mix a little brownie batter with it, and eat it uncooked on the way up there. I was just wondering if you guys think I should simmer it more or if it should be fine. I've heard anywhere from 30 min. To 2 hours. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## gioua (Sep 26, 2011)

you should have smoked it..  actually I would have said make firecrackers... the simmer thing.. varies on amount used and user... heat and time allow the thc to get absorbed into the fats of whatever you are cooking it into..


----------



## cmcd5528 (Sep 26, 2011)

it was only about 3 - 5 tsp of oil. I just also have to time when I eat it right because it starts at 8 and goes till 11:30 or so. I was thinking of eating it at 6 on an empty stomach, does that sound good? Thanks for the help


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 26, 2011)

when making brownies say 9 4in by 4in brownies how much in each brownie to just have to eat one and get a nice baked feeling ? 9 grams so it has about a gram in each ? its some decent bagseed i grew out no seeds , just me pretty high off a bowl


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 26, 2011)

and would and hour be long enough for letting it sit in oil?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2011)

shoulda smoked it..if you are going to make oil use trim and shake and make a decent amount in a pot..like and ounce of trim or more


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use a Qp of trimming and a half o of bud in one batch.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2011)

i usually throw 4 lbs of butter in a crock pot let it heat and add 6 ounces of shake n trim n let it simmer over 2 days heating and cooling and leaching into the butter


----------



## cmcd5528 (Sep 26, 2011)

Goddammit, I knew my fucking thread would get jacked , anyway, so you think I should let it simmer another 30 min. Or call it good.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2011)

i think you need more bud uy


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 26, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> I use a Qp of trimming and a half o of bud in one batch.


 same here ........


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 26, 2011)

you've got to watch when you simmer it as if the temps get too high, you'll cook all of the thc out of the buds and you won't get high at all..
i think eating takes a good two hours or so to really start to feel the full affects..


----------



## Vapor Nation (Sep 28, 2011)

I am with Corso on this, when making cannabutter it's all about utilizing the crock pot. The heating and cooling method works wonders for creating some potent butter. I have never used only a half gram to make butter though... with the oil kept in proportion with the amount of herb as you did then it should work out fine. I had an incident once where the oven we intended to use didn't fit the pan that already had the batter on it and we just ended up eating it uncooked... that will get you medicated just fine.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2011)

If it's only a half gram why didn't you just eat the bud? grind it up and eat it with a beer or two.... fuck yeah.


----------

